# Αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει



## Costas (Jan 4, 2013)

Δεν το θέλω για δουλειά, ούτε έχω να προτείνω κάτι, αλλά το βάζω έτσι ως ερέθισμα (απ' ό,τι είδα, δεν το 'χουμε θίξει), επειδή διάβασα σήμερα την εξής πρόταση:

self-love is better than any gilding to make that seem gorgeous wherein ourselves be parties.

από το The Defense of Poesy του Sir Philip Sidney.

[όπου poesy αλλά και poetry σημαίνει γενικότερα τη λογοτεχνία. Επιπλέον, μου 'κανε εντύπωση ότι σ' ένα σημείο όπου ο συγγραφέας έγραψε τις λέξεις 'ποιητής' και "ποιώ" στα ελληνικά, το κείμενο δεν βάζει τις λέξεις παρά γράφει ένα σκέτο [Greek] !]


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Costas said:


> Επιπλέον, μου 'κανε εντύπωση ότι σ' ένα σημείο όπου ο συγγραφέας έγραψε τις λέξεις 'ποιητής' και "ποιώ" στα ελληνικά, το κείμενο δεν βάζει τις λέξεις παρά γράφει ένα σκέτο [Greek] !]


Πρόβλημα διαχείρισης γραμματοσειρών στις πρώτες μέρες των ψηφιοποιήσεων. Το Bartleby.com είναι από τις πρώτες καλές διαδικτυακές συλλογές περιεχομένου, αλλά ίσως θέλει μια γερή αναβάθμιση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Δύο τουλάχιστον από τις πηγές μου έχουν κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που λέει και εδώ:

*If you do not blow your own trumpet, nobody else will do it for you.* 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/2116528.stm

Κυκλοφορεί και σε παραλλαγές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> *If you do not blow your own trumpet, nobody else will do it for you.*


Αυτό δεν είναι (πολύ) πιο κοντά στο «Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει;»


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δύο τουλάχιστον από τις πηγές μου έχουν κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που λέει και εδώ:
> 
> *If you do not blow your own trumpet, nobody else will do it for you.*
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/2116528.stm
> ...



Αυτό το έχω ακούσει (σαν υποτιθέμενο γνωμικό) στις ΗΠΑ αλλά με "toot your own horn".


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

*blow one's (own) trumpet *_ chiefly British _talk boastfully about one’s achievements: _he refused to blow his own trumpet and blushingly declined to speak._
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/trumpet?q=blow+your+own+trumpet#trumpet__17

Αυτό (και με _horn_ στα αμερικάνικα) σημαίνει «αυτοδιαφημίζομαι, περιαυτολογώ». Άρα δεν καλύπτει τις περιπτώσεις που δεν λες τις κουβέντες που πρέπει για το φαγητό που σου έψησε η κυρά σου, ακόμα κι αν ήταν λίγο καμένο στις άκρες — οπότε δεν θα σε πλακώσει το σπίτι, αλλά τα μούτρα θα τα υποστείς. Το αγγλικό καλύπτει τις περιπτώσεις που καλό είναι να λες καμιά καλή κουβέντα για τη δική σου δουλειά αν θέλεις να την προσέξουν περισσότερο οι άλλοι. Αναζητείται κάτι που θα μας καλύπτει περισσότερο και που δεν θα είναι μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Δύο σχετικοάσχετα:

Do not hesitate to sing your praises to others = Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι τους επαίνους
Give praise where praise is due = Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι τους επαίνους, παίνευε όποιον το αξίζει

(Δέχονται και βελτιώσεις...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Give praise where praise is due = Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι τους επαίνους, παίνευε όποιον το αξίζει
> 
> (Δέχονται και βελτιώσεις...)



ἀπόδοτε πᾶσιν τὰς ὀφειλάς, τῷ τὸν φόρον τὸν φόρον, τῷ τὸ τέλος τὸ τέλος, τῷ τὸν φόβον τὸν φόβον, τῷ τὴν τιμὴν τὴν τιμήν. Προς Ρωμαίους 13:7

Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute is due; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour. (KJV)

Give everyone what you owe him: If you owe taxes, pay taxes; if revenue, then revenue; if respect, then respect; if honor, then honor. (NIV)


Honour your own lest they fall upon you.



nickel said:


> [...] Άρα δεν καλύπτει τις περιπτώσεις που δεν λες τις κουβέντες που πρέπει για το φαγητό που σου έψησε η κυρά σου, ακόμα κι αν ήταν λίγο καμένο στις άκρες — οπότε δεν θα σε πλακώσει το σπίτι, αλλά τα μούτρα θα τα υποστείς. [...]



Give your old lady her due, or else she'll do you in.  She'll give the devil his due (bloody hell), in his own home (bloody Hell).

And the house fell down - Elton John


----------

